# Verlandeten Teich sanieren



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe die Chance einen ehemaligen Fischteich zu pachten.
Der Teich liegt in der Forellenregion, hat ausreichend Zulauf aus einem Bach und wurde früher erfolgreich zur Forellen (auf-)Zucht verwendet wofür ich ihn auch gerne einsetzen würde.

Problema der Besitzer verstorben ist und seine Rechtsnachfolger sich nicht mit dem Teich befassen können/wollen ist der Teich in keinem guten Zustand. Er verlandet vom Einlauf her zusehends und ist grundsätzlich stark verschlammt.

Die Pacht könnte so aussehen, dass ich zwar keine Gebühr bezahle dafür aber den Teich in Ordnung bringe und (alleine schon aus eigeninteresse) während der Pachtzeit in Ordnung halte.

Bevor ich mich aber auf so ein Unterfangen einlasse würde ich gerne mal von ein paar gewieften Teichwirten hören was deren Meinung dazu ist. 

Ach ja der Teich ist c.a. 20m+7m groß und war wohl ursprünglich mal c.a. 2m Tief (aktuell an der tiefsten Stelle maximal 1-1,5m.

Was meint ihr? ist das etwas wo man wirklich was mit anfangen kann oder halse ich mir damit nur eine nie endende Arbeit ohne Hoffnung auf Erfolg auf?


----------



## Andal (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Dein letzter Halbsatz dürfte der Wahrheit sehr nahe kommen. Das geht schon mal mit der Frage los, wo du die etwas über 100m³ Bodensediment hinschaffen willst, die jetzt den Teichgrund wenigstens bedecken?


----------



## Promachos (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Hallo!

Ich sehe ein weiteres Problem in der Rechtssicherheit, wie lange dich die Erben den Teich benutzen lassen. Wie Andal schon geschrieben hat, halst du dir mit der Sanierung ein schönes Stück Arbeit auf. Für mich wäre der Teich nur interessant, wenn ich die Sicherheit hätte, dass ich ihn auch über einen längeren Zeitraum (ca. 8-10 Jahre) zur Verfügung habe.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*



Andal schrieb:


> Dein letzter Halbsatz dürfte der Wahrheit sehr nahe kommen. Das geht schon mal mit der Frage los, wo du die etwas über 100m³ Bodensediment hinschaffen willst, die jetzt den Teichgrund wenigstens bedecken?



Bei anderen Teichen in der Region wurde der Schlamm als Dünger auf die Felder verteilt oder am Ufer aufgesetzt. Da die Gewässer im oberen Mittelgebirge liegen und keine Verbindung zu irgendwelcher Industrie haben ist offenbar nicht mit ernsthaften Verunreinigungen zu rechnen. 



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich sehe ein weiteres Problem in der Rechtssicherheit, wie lange dich die Erben den Teich benutzen lassen. Wie Andal schon geschrieben hat, halst du dir mit der Sanierung ein schönes Stück Arbeit auf. Für mich wäre der Teich nur interessant, wenn ich die Sicherheit hätte, dass ich ihn auch über einen längeren Zeitraum (ca. 8-10 Jahre) zur Verfügung habe.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Ich würde natürlich einen Pachtvertrag über 10 Jahre abschließen. Wenn mein Rechtsverständnis mich nicht trügt würde der auch auf eventuelle Erben über gehen was mir auch im Erbfall die Nutzung versichern würde.


----------



## Andal (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Hast du schon mal ein paar Schippen voll von solchem nassen Teichschlamm bewegt? Davon von Hand über 100 m³ dürften dir etwas zu viel werden. Sicher kann man das maschinell machen (lassen), aber dadurch wird der Schmodder nicht weniger und für umsonst machts dir auch keiner.

Ich will dir deinen Teich nicht ausreden, aber du wollest eine ehrliche Antwort und die sollst du haben. Es wird eine schaizz Plagerei, kostet eine Stange Geld und dann ist nicht sicher, dass sie dir nicht regelmäßig die Forellen herausklauen. Es gibt in meinen Augen weitaus angenehmere Dinge, Geld und Energie zu verschwenden.


----------



## Forellenberti (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Hallo,

ioch hoffe mal für Dich, dass im Zulaufgebiet früher kein Bergbau stattfand, sonst kannst Du mit dem Schlamm Probleme mit den Altlasten z.B. Schwermetal bekommen. Das taucht hier in Südbaden im Dreiländereck immer wieder auf.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*



Andal schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal ein paar Schippen voll von solchem nassen Teichschlamm bewegt? Davon von Hand über 100 m³ dürften dir etwas zu viel werden. Sicher kann man das maschinell machen (lassen), aber dadurch wird der Schmodder nicht weniger und für umsonst machts dir auch keiner.
> 
> Ich will dir deinen Teich nicht ausreden, aber du wollest eine ehrliche Antwort und die sollst du haben. Es wird eine schaizz Plagerei, kostet eine Stange Geld und dann ist nicht sicher, dass sie dir nicht regelmäßig die Forellen herausklauen. Es gibt in meinen Augen weitaus angenehmere Dinge, Geld und Energie zu verschwenden.



Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich den Tümpel erst mal ablassen, über den Sommer und anschließenden Winter austrocknen und durchfrieren lassen und dann im Frühjahr einen Minibagger für einen Tag alles raus räumen lassen was dann noch zu viel ist.
Das mit dem Forellen Klauen ist ein Thema ja, aber der Teich liegt nur einen Schrotschuss weit von meiner Haustür entfernt 



Forellenberti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ioch hoffe mal für Dich, dass im Zulaufgebiet früher kein Bergbau stattfand, sonst kannst Du mit dem Schlamm Probleme mit den Altlasten z.B. Schwermetal bekommen. Das taucht hier in Südbaden im Dreiländereck immer wieder auf.
> 
> Gruß Forellenberti



Nein Bergbau gab es da noch nie. Auch keine Industrie lediglich moderate Landwirtschaft. Welche Verschmutzungen können denn da vorkommen die ich nicht auf dem Schirm habe?


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Weiß nicht wie es in Hessen ist, in Bayern sind 10 Jahre Mindestpacht vorgeschrieben. Vertrag muss beim Landratsamt hinterlegt werden, sonst ungültig. Teich muss beim Landratsamt registriert werden, außer du willst Züchten, dann Genehmigung und Qualifizierter Dienst. Hast du Landwirte, die dir dein Sediment abnehmen würden? Wäre das günstigste, dass du welche findest die den Schlamm abholen.


----------



## schrauber78 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Schrotschuss 70-80m???

Mit einem Minibagger wirst du das geplante Ziel nicht an einem Tag stemmen können. Wenn dann sollte es mindestens ein Modell der 8-Tonnen-Klasse, wie z.B. Yanmar VIO 80 o.ä., sein.
Alles kleiner ist Schwachsinn, denn irgendwie musstst du den Erdaushub ja auch auf den Laster bekommen.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Kannst auch einen Kleinen in den Teich schicken, wenn er nicht absaufen tut und den nach außen in die Schaufel des Großen baggern lassen. Möglich ist alles. Kostet halt!


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

ich zweifle nicht, dass Du das gemacht hast.:m
Ich würde die tatsächliche Tiefe ermitteln, was da raus muss Mancher hat da schon sehr dumm geguckt.

Vorallem- kläre , was ne Gewässerpacht  woanders in deiner Gegend kostet und setz das ins Verhältnis zu den anfallenden Kosten und gestalte den Vertrag entsprechend
Gruß A.


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Eigentlich dachte ich mir dass derartige Arbeiten ja eigentlich "täglich Brot" der meisten Teichwirte sind. Klar "mein" Teich ist ein extremfall weil einfach über Jahre hinweg "garnichts" gemacht wurde aber früher oder später verschlammt jeder künstlich angelegte Teich und muss ausgebaggert oder sonstwie entschlammt werden.

An so einen kleinen Teich mit einem 8 Tonnen Bagger anzurücken halte ich doch für etwas überzogen. Wer hat denn sowas schon mal gemacht und wie?


----------



## inselkandidat (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Kann man sowas nicht absaugen? |kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Ich hab so die Bilder vor Augen von einer Gewässersanierung
 mit etwa 1m Aushub. Der Teich war etwas größer als Dein Objekt der Begierde.
 Der Bagger ( kein Mini) stand bis über die Ketten im Schlamm ( hat übern Winter leer gestanden)


----------



## Arenberger (27. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Hi, 
Ich hatte letztes Frühjahr die gleiche Idee. Könnten einen schönen Garten mit 3 reichen pachten dafür sanieren und schick machen.
Der große Teich hat Ca 1500m2 und wir dachten auch der war mal 2 m tief. Könnten den Schlamm auf dem Gelände verteilen alles gregelt usw. Es kam ein 10t Bagger. Es war ausserdem 2 Jahre trocken aber als der Bagger anfing kam nasser sau schwerer Schlamm raus und wir stellten fest das die 2 m am Mönch gestimmt haben dann kam kies aber soweit wir weiter und die Mitte oder oberhalb kamen Warren es über 3 m Schlamm wodurch wir abgebrochen haben und uns die anderen 2 hergerichtet haben. Einer 700m2 der kleine 200.
Der große ist nun ein super Biotop mit paar rotfedern und elritzeb massenhaft Frösche eisvogel usw hat auch was aber nur Ne tiefe Ca 1.5 an die tiefsten Stelle.
Fazit erstmal genau schauen wie tief es wirklich ist, berücksichtigt das der Schlamm sehr schwer und pappig ist! 
Ansonsten viel spass und lass Bilder folgen 
Lg


----------



## oberfranke (28. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Ein Teich, in "Schrotweite" von der Wohnung entfernt und ein Bagger kann von jeder Seite bis  zur Hälfte reinlangen. Das ist doch wie ein "Lottogewinn"- worauf wartest du denn noch? 
Aufgeht`s ran an die Arbeit. 
Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## nostradamus (28. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

hi,

ich würde es auch versuchen! Allerdings würde ich mich nicht mit einem 10 jahresvertrag zufrieden geben. Versuch die Pachtdauer so lange wie möglich zu machen (auf 20 Jahre plus Vorpachtrecht oder länger)
Gruß


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich würde es auch versuchen! Allerdings würde ich mich nicht mit einem 10 jahresvertrag zufrieden geben. Versuch die Pachtdauer so lange wie möglich zu machen (auf 20 Jahre plus Vorpachtrecht oder länger)
> Gruß



Ja das mit dem Pachtvertrag wäre dann die nächste Frage. Ich habe mir einige Musterverträge angeschaut. Gibt es da urgendwas zu beachten? Muss so ein Vertrag irgendwo an einem Amt liegen oder ist das ein normaler Privatvertrag den man sich abheftet und erst bei Streitigkeiten wieder aus der Tasche zieht? ;+


----------



## Clasher (28. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Warum pachten und nicht kaufen?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*



> Muss so ein Vertrag irgendwo an einem Amt liegen oder ist das ein  normaler Privatvertrag den man sich abheftet und erst bei Streitigkeiten  wieder aus der Tasche zieht?


Du solltest vielleicht mal die Beiträge in deinem Thread lesen!

Zitat Ossipeter:


> Vertrag muss beim Landratsamt hinterlegt werden, sonst ungültig. Teich muss beim Landratsamt registriert werden,


So wird es gemacht!

Jürgen


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Wie oben schon beschrieben mach den Pachtvertrag mindestens auf 10Jahre wenn du ihn schon Sanierst.
Würde ich auch in den Pachtvertrag schreiben lassen das die Kosten der Sanierung bei der Pacht angerechnet wird (keine Pacht so lange bis die Sanierungskosten gedilgt sind).
Und das wichtigste im Pachtvertrag, das wenn der Teich den Besitzer wechselt und der Pachtvertrag anuliert wird die restlichen Sanierungskosten der neue oder alte Besitzer begleichen müssen.

Denn wenn der Teich verkauft wird und der neue Eigentümer Eigenbedarf anmeldet hat man schlechte Karten.


----------



## chef (29. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Hab mir mal 5 Teiche ausbaggern lassen, jeder so 25m x 25m
3 davon waren ca 50 - 70 cm voll mit Schlamm. Hat damals 3000 Dm gekostet.
Schlamm wurde am Damm/ Böschungen, ausserhalb des Teiches, verteilt. Da passt schon was hin.
Vorher lange trocken stehen lassen. Wenn möglich Zulauf absprerren. Gräben zum Entwässern im Teich schaufeln(Scheiss arbeit). 
Billig Version:
Bagger ausleihen, nicht zu klein, auf BREITE Ketten achten(versinken). Privat Baggerfahrer suchen, und den das machen lassen...
Fr ab 12.00h bis Montag früh mit Anfahrt für nen gscheiden Bagger so 500 - 600 Euro. Naja und dann was du den Baggerfahrer so geben musst. Vergiss die Minibagger Sache, des wird nix...
Musst halt mal ein Hardcore Wochenende einplanen und danach noch etliche Tage "Feinarbeit". Aber wenns fertig ist, dann hast was! Pachtzeit natürlich so lang wie möglich, 10 Jahre +
Ziehs durch, viel Spass


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Und vor allem ein Fahrer der sein Handwerk versteht. Sonst ist anschließend Bergung angesagt, dann wird es richtig teuer.


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Ok vielen Dank erst mal für die Antworten!

Noch eine Rechtsfrage zum Abschluss (vielleicht hat da jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit gemacht). Was ist denn mit so einem Pachtvertrag für >10 Jahre wenn der Verpächter die Teiche verkauft oder gar verstirbt? Muss der neue Besitzer die Pacht mit übernehmen oder hat der ein Kündigungsrecht?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Habe ich oben schon geschrieben.
Wechselt der Besitzer liegt es an ihm ob er Eigenbedarf beansprucht.


----------



## oberfranke (29. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Habe ich oben schon geschrieben.
> Wechselt der Besitzer liegt es an ihm ob er Eigenbedarf beansprucht.



Eigenbedarf ist ne ganz andere Sache- wobei Pacht da fester als Miete ist. Eigenbedarf auf ne gepachtete Sache ist schwieriger zu begründen.
Grundsätzlich bricht Kauf(Eigentümerwechsel), Pacht nicht.

 Streit/Ärger/ Verstimmungen gibt es aber fast immer.

Wie gut kennst du den Eigentümer? 
Wie groß ist das Grundstück? 


Hast du die Möglichkeit des Kaufs mit dem  Eigentümer mal durch gesprochen.


----------



## Hezaru (29. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Hi Wallerschreck,
Die Vorraussetzung ist ein langer Pachtvertrag oder Kauf (siehe Gü.a.Pa. und Ossipeter).
Dazu das Recht das Wasser auch einleiten zu dürfen.
Wenn das gegeben ist würd ichs an deiner Stelle machen.
Ich hab ein bischen Erfahrung mit Ausbaggern von unserem Verein her.
Der grösste Bagger ist der billigste. Der haut dir soviel Material raus das die Abfahrt das Problem wird. Ich würde nach 3-4 Landwirten suchen die  den Schlamm in der Nähe brauchen können, wird sehr gerne für den Abtransport genommen.
Als Bagger würde ich einen 20 bis 24T Bagger nehmen.
Bei 9 Meter Reichweite kann das ein Radbagger von einer Seite vom Ufer aus machen (Befahrbahrkeit) und ein Radbagger hat normal keine Anfahrtskosten.
Der kann die Anhänger ohne umsetzen beladen und wenn grad mal kein Hänger da ist den Teichgrund abziehen oder die Uferabschrägung machen(dauert länger).
Der Bagger braucht dafür max. 2 Stunden.
Soll heissen:
Wenn du 4 Landwirte findest die Abtransportieren und die Baggerfirma keine Anfahrt verlangt (deshalb Radbagger vom Ufer aus) landest du unter 300 Euro (oder 4, was solls):m
Dann würd ich mal die Erben (Verpächter) anrufen und sagen
der billigste macht es für 3T, der teuerste für 4,5T.
Ist nichtmal gelogen, komplett über Firma landest du in dieser Region. Ohne Wasserbausteine und Schnick-Schnack.
Das besondere bei dir ist die Nähe zu deinem Wohnort. Unbezahlbar (naja, relativ|kopfkrat)
Ich würd es machen mit 24T Bagger, so vor der Haustür am besten mit Kauf, je nach Grundstückspreis und fin. Möglichkeiten.
Laut Beschreibung geht von Forelle,Saibling, Äsche und Rutte alles, viel Spass dabei.
Und nochwas:
Du musst dich damit abfinden 70 oder 80 Prozent Wasser im Schlamm auszubaggern, ist halt so. Bei der Leistung eines grossen Baggers spielt das keine Rolle. Trocken wird Teichschlamm eh nie..|bigeyes


----------



## nostradamus (30. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

hi,

kaufen wäre sehr gut und falls nich einen sehr langfristigen pachtvertrag!


----------



## Forellenberti (30. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Hallo,

ich würde eher zu einem Kettenbagger raten, der sinkt weniger ein und kommt im weicheren Untegrund besser zurecht. E s sei denn der Untegrund am Ufer ist wirklich fest. Aber bedenke 24 t sindnschon eine Hausnummer.

Gruß Forellenberti#6


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Kaufen habe ich auch schon überlegt aber da die Teiche direkt neben dem Wohnhaus des Besitzers liegen will der die natürlich nur ungern getrennt von seinem Haus verkaufen und das Haus...naja sagen wir mal kaufen will ich es nicht.

Aber was wäre denn so eine Hausnummer was man sich als Kaufpreis vorstellen könnte?

Für so richtig schweres Gerät ist das Gelände glaube ich nicht geeignet. Zuerst mal müsste der Bagger über den Bach (fließt auf beiden Seiten um die Teich rum) selbst wenn er das schafft ist der Damm nicht sonderlich Breit und es stehen Bäume herum.


----------



## nostradamus (30. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

h
mach doch mal bilder! 

Wie alt ist der besitzer? 
Wie sieht es mit erben/kindern aus? Wohnen sie in der nähe? = Wegen event. verkauf des Geländes und mögl. Kündigung des vertrages etc.
Fragen kostet nichts! 


Mario


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Na dann machs diskret so, wie ich dir vorgeschlagen habe.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. April 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Zitat: Oberfranke
Eigenbedarf ist ne ganz andere Sache- wobei Pacht da fester als Miete ist. Eigenbedarf auf ne gepachtete Sache ist schwieriger zu begründen.
Grundsätzlich bricht Kauf(Eigentümerwechsel), Pacht nicht.

Da bist du falsch Informiert, spreche da aus Erfahrung (z.B.Teich wechselt von Gemeinde zu Privat), Neuer Eigentümer, neue Regeln!
Mehr Auflagen,höhere Preise....
Soll ich weiter schreiben.......


----------



## Straebl (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Also da der Teich ja quasi als "landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche" gepachtet is gibt es das Thema eigenbedarf nicht. Man muss im Pachtvertrag aber nachlesen wie genau und unter welchen Umständen der Vertrag vorzeitig gekündigt werden kann/könnte.


----------



## oberfranke (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Zitat: Oberfranke
> Eigenbedarf ist ne ganz andere Sache- wobei Pacht da fester als Miete ist. Eigenbedarf auf ne gepachtete Sache ist schwieriger zu begründen.
> Grundsätzlich bricht Kauf(Eigentümerwechsel), Pacht nicht.
> 
> ...



Naja, nehme an das du falsch beraten warst. 

Link funxt nicht  nehme ich deshalb raus.


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich Sarnieren*

Also ich hab jetzt mittlerweile mal bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde angerufen. Zunächst ist die Mindestpachtzeit in Hessen 12 Jahre. Darunter geht garnichts. Dann ist die Pachtverpflichtung erblich bzw. geht bei Verkauf auf den neuen Besitzer über. Der neue Eigentümer hat kein Sonderkündigungsrecht.


----------



## nostradamus (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

hi,

muss der Pachtvertrag in hessen hinterlegt werden und falls ja bei welcher behörde?

danke

mario

denk mal an Bilder vom teich, damit man den zustand mal sehen kann ...


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Ja der Vertrag muss bei der unteren Fischereibehörde hinterlegt werden um voll gültig zu sein. Ansonsten kann es bei Streitfragen zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## oberfranke (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ja der Vertrag muss bei der unteren Fischereibehörde hinterlegt werden um voll gültig zu sein. Ansonsten kann es bei Streitfragen zu Problemen kommen.



Auch bei nen Teich in dieser Größe? 
Bei nen verpachteten Fischereirecht ja. 
Ich halte das mehr für ne landwirtschaftliche Fläche wie nen normalen gewerblichen Karpfenzuchtweiher oder größeren Gartenteich


----------



## pateifel83 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

hi,
ist es ganz feiner schlamm ohne viel fremdkörper?
sonst könntest ihn mit den Vakuumfass leer pumpen. 
so groß ist er ja nicht. ein Bauer in der nähe macht das sicher für kleines Geld. kann ihn auf die Felder verteilen wenn es so wie du sagst, ein unbelasteter ist. 
lg aus kärnten


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

@ Oberfranke

Ich wurde nicht falsch Beraten oder Informiert!
Es kommt immer darauf an was in dem Pachtvertrag steht.
Es gibt so viele andere Möglichkeiten wie ein Verpächter dich dazu bringt das du den Teich freiwillig aufgibst.
Z.B. das, er das Ufer Restauriert und dir die Pacht extrem erhöht...
oder dir ans Herz legt die Ufer in kürzeren Abständen sowie wenn vorhanden Gebüsch zu entfernen.....
In fast jedem Pachtvertrag steht das das Gewässer nach der Pacht in dem Zustand übergeben werden muss wie es war. Steht das nicht drin hast du Glück.
Wir Bewirtschaften im Verein 6 Aufzuchtteiche von verschiedenen Verpächtern ich weis wie das läuft.
Übrigens bei uns in Bayern ist die mindest Pachtzeit 10 Jahre.


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



pateifel83 schrieb:


> hi,
> ist es ganz feiner schlamm ohne viel fremdkörper?
> sonst könntest ihn mit den Vakuumfass leer pumpen.
> so groß ist er ja nicht. ein Bauer in der nähe macht das sicher für kleines Geld. kann ihn auf die Felder verteilen wenn es so wie du sagst, ein unbelasteter ist.
> lg aus kärnten



Teils teils. da wo die Verlandung am auffälligsten ist liegen viele Äste und totes Laub, an anderen Stellen ist es feiner Schlick. Ich durfte jetzt am Wochenende schon mal anfangen Wasser abzulassen. Da ist wirklich viel zutun. Das Ufer muss sarniert werden da es in den Teich rutscht usw.

Den Vertrag würde ich so formulieren dass anstelle eines Pachtzinses diese Arbeiten ausgeführt werden. Ich denke das ist fair denn wenn sich sonst niemand darum kümmert gibt es den Teich bald nicht mehr...

Noch eine Frage an die erfahrenen Teichbesitzer/Pächter: Braucht man eine Versicherung? Z.B. der Damm bricht und Felder/andere Gewässer werden überflutet, jemand ertrinkt im Teich usw. usw.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

hi,

klar braucht man eine versicherung! Wie schnell bricht sich jemand das bein, der bei dir zu besuch ist .... Je nach versicherung zwischen 100- 150 euro


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Würde dir zu einer Landwirtschaftlichen Haftpflicht Versicherung raten die ist günstiger (Habe sie auch).


----------



## nostradamus (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

hi Gü.a.pa

eine brufshaftpflicht ist etwas günstiger! Sollte bei 120 euro liegen.

gruß


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Landwirtschaftliche Haftpflicht? Berufs Haftpflicht? Ich mache da ja nichts gewerbliches sondern das ist alles privat. Deckt das nicht die privat Haftpflicht ab? 120€ pro Jahr ist schon eine Hausnummer dafür dass man ja nichts unternehmerisches tut.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Ich bin zwar kein Versicherungsmensch habe meine Versicherung bei meinem Schwiegervater abgeschlossen, der ist Versicherungsagent.

Berufs und Landwirtschaft ist etwa gleich denke aber das die Landwirtschaftliche durch die Steuer etwas günstiger ist.
Bei der Landwirtschaftlichen sind auch die Helfer (z.B.am Teich) mit Versichert.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

hi Günter,

habe es schon an anderer stelle geschrieben, dass die Landwirtschaftliche Versicherung teurer ist als die andere. 

gruß


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Södele ich melde mich mal zurück. Ich durfte den Teich inzwischen schon einmal ablassen um mir ein Bild des Zustands zu machen #6

Die Verschlammung ist wirklich schlimm ich schätze mal auf einen halben Meter im Bereich des Auslaufes. 

Der Teich liegt jetzt erst mal Trocken und soll im Sommer einmal komplett durch trocknen.

Sobald der "Sumpf" ein bisschen Fester ist würde ich mit irgendwas Schwerem (Anker am Seil o.ä.) versuchen Furchen durch den Schlamm zu ziehen damit er besser durchlüftet und austrocknet. Bringt das was?

Hier ein Paar Fotos, würde gerne eure Meinung hören.


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Durchtrocknen lassen ist ein toller Plan. Der Dreck wird pickelhart und geht noch schwerer zu entfernen. #6


----------



## hirschkaefer (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

viel laub = viel schlamm.... #d


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Ziehe Gräben im Fischgrätensystem zum Mönch hin. Ein Hauptgraben in der Mitte und seitlich schräge Gräben zum Hauptgraben. Dann läuft das Wasser aus deinem Schlamm. Besser wäre es gewesen den Teich im Winter abzulassen und ausfrieren zu lassen. Jetzt fliegt dir alles an Samen rein was rumfliegt!


----------



## nostradamus (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Hi Peter,

habe in einem Fachbuch gelesen, dass es eigentlich besser wäre einen Teich im sommer austrocknen zu lassen! |bla:|bla:|kopfkrat

Fakt ist natürlich, dass man mehr arbeit mit dem entfernen von gras etc. hat.

Nosta


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



Andal schrieb:


> Durchtrocknen lassen ist ein toller Plan. Der Dreck wird pickelhart und geht noch schwerer zu entfernen. #6



Also momentan kann man den Grund nicht betreten ohne komplett einzusinken. Da kann man gar nichts arbeiten der reinste Treibsand.


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ziehe Gräben im Fischgrätensystem zum Mönch hin. Ein Hauptgraben in der Mitte und seitlich schräge Gräben zum Hauptgraben. Dann läuft das Wasser aus deinem Schlamm. Besser wäre es gewesen den Teich im Winter abzulassen und ausfrieren zu lassen. Jetzt fliegt dir alles an Samen rein was rumfliegt!



Den Winter über würde ich den Teich natürlich auch noch leer stehen lassen. Macht denn das Gewächs was sich jetzt möglicherweise ansiedelt irgendwelche Probleme? An sich würde ich sagen dass das was innerhalb des Restjahres auf der Brühe wächst nicht allzu viel Wurzelmasse erzeugt um für Bagger und/oder Schaufel Probleme zu machen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi Günter,
> 
> habe es schon an anderer stelle geschrieben, dass die Landwirtschaftliche Versicherung teurer ist als die andere.
> 
> gruß



Teurer oder Billiger kommt auf die Versicherung an.
bei der Landwirtschaftlichen ist z.B. dein Schwiegervater,Schwager oder andere Helfer wenn er(sie) dir am Teich helfen mit Versichert, bei er privaten nicht!


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Den Winter über würde ich den Teich natürlich auch noch leer stehen lassen. Macht denn das Gewächs was sich jetzt möglicherweise ansiedelt irgendwelche Probleme? An sich würde ich sagen dass das was innerhalb des Restjahres auf der Brühe wächst nicht allzu viel Wurzelmasse erzeugt um für Bagger und/oder Schaufel Probleme zu machen.



Wenn du nachher baggerst und tief genug gehst, hast du keine Probleme mit den Pflanzen, ausser Schilf. Wenn du nicht baggerst, hast du eine Biotop.


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Was hättet ihr für Ideen wegen der Uferbefestigung? Man sieht ja dass das alte Holz total verrottet ist. ich würde Zink oder Alu-Bleche nehmen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Faschinen. Blech schaut ja grauslig aus.


----------



## lausi97 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Was hättet ihr für Ideen wegen der Uferbefestigung? Man sieht ja dass das alte Holz total verrottet ist. ich würde Zink oder Alu-Bleche nehmen. Was meint ihr?



Gar nichts, wenn du Baggern lässt,einfach die Böschung gut verdichten. Wenn de doch was machen möchtest, Wasserbausteine mit Bagger in die Böschung drücken.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Was hättet ihr für Ideen wegen der Uferbefestigung? Man sieht ja dass das alte Holz total verrottet ist. ich würde Zink oder Alu-Bleche nehmen. Was meint ihr?



Auf keinen Fall irgendein Metall nehmen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall irgendein Metall nehmen.



Hat das auch andere Gründe als die reine Optik? ;+



Andal schrieb:


> Faschinen. Blech schaut ja grauslig aus.



Hast du mal ein Bild wie so was ausschaut? Und weißt du in etwa wie lange es hält?


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

https://www.google.de/search?q=fasc...WtygPm_oHQDQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=777

Anständig eingebaut halten Faschinen länger als so ein Pachtvertrag.


----------



## pateifel83 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

hallo zusammen,
da hast aber auch ein schönes Projekt vor dir.
Der Teich schaut aber sehr schön aus. Ich würde mich aber auch fragen wo der ganze Schlamm her kommt. Nur vom Laub?
Hast du beim Bach eine Art Vorbecken wo sich das Sediment was vom Bach kommt, ablagern kann?

Hab bei meinen Teich den ich übernommen habe, auch einen kleinen Bach als Zulauf der direkt in den Teich gelaufen ist. Die Vorpächter hatten da leider nix gemacht.
Hab jetzt den Bach aufgestaut und ein Becken ausgehoben und in nur 7 Monaten, war der Aufgestaute Bereich voll mit Sediment. Das Becken ist 4x1 und 50-60cm tief. Hab jetzt noch ein zweites Becken vor dem ersten gebaut. Werde jetzt 2 mal im Jahr die Becken mit der Schaufel ausheben.

Wegen Bagger. Würde einen mit nen langen Arm suchen. dann muss er vl. gar nicht rein fahren oder was ein Freund gemacht hat. Er hat nen LKW mit Kran und Greifer. Hat so seinen kleinen Teich immer ausgehoben. Natürlich muss man auch zum Teich kommen von zwei Seiten.
ps. wenn du die Uferbefestigung machst. mach das wenn der Bagger da ist. der drückt dir solche Stangen rein wie nix.
lg


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

Danke für die Tipps :m

Ich denke auch dass ein großteil des Sedimentes über den Bach rein gekommen ist. Ein Vorbecken gibt es nicht aber dafür ist leider auch nur wenig Platz da der Bach an zwei Seiten direkt an dem Teich vorbei läuft. Ursprünglich war der Zulauf wohl über ein Rohr aber der Besitzer wollte einen "natürlichen Bach" haben und ließ den Einlauf dann einfach durch einen Erdgraben laufen...katastrophe!!! Der Bach hat dann natürlich Haufenweise Mist mitgeschleppt. Ich werde das jetzt wieder über ein Rohr zulaufen lassen.
Wegen dem Bagger, hast du eine grobe Hausnummer was so ein Bagger inkl. Fahrer pro Tag kostet?


----------



## pateifel83 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Verlandeten Teich sanieren*

kommt drauf an ob man Leute kennt oder nicht :q
Baggerfahrer ist bei mir mein Freund kostet mich 100 fürn Tag (er hat zwar gesagt gar nix. aber das will ich nicht, mal schaun ob er es annimmt)
und ein anderer Freund bekommt gute Preise bei einer Mietfirma von Baugeräten da zahle ich 280euro für nen 5 tonnen Bagger mit transport und versicherrung wenn was passiert.
Diesel kommt dann noch dazu so 50-70Liter sagt mein Freund

Wegen deinem Rohr. Lege es vl. nicht in die Strömungsrichtung. sondern anders rum


----------

